# Gheenoe battery mount location?



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

What does it weigh, 12 lbs?


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

Not sure exactly but probably somewhere around that.


----------



## Hemingwhy (Aug 2, 2017)

My observations from a 13' Gheenoe powered by a gargantuan 3.3hp have been:

By myself, checking speed with a GPS, I go a couple mph faster if I move forward in the boat, even sitting in front of the bench seat and stretching to reach the tiller. Or, if I shift cargo forward.

With another person in the boat performance is better if they are slightly behind the front bench seat. I'm a 200 pounder and usually the front passenger is heavier than me. If they sit on the front seat, it seems to bury the bow a little and slow the boat down.

Weight distribution makes a difference and every bit helps. If you're by yourself and you don't need something within reach, put it up front. If you don't, you'll still have a fun boat. If you like to tweak things, experiment by checking your speed with different weight arrangements.


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

Hemingwhy said:


> My observations from a 13' Gheenoe powered by a gargantuan 3.3hp have been:
> 
> By myself, checking speed with a GPS, I go a couple mph faster if I move forward in the boat, even sitting in front of the bench seat and stretching to reach the tiller. Or, if I shift cargo forward.
> 
> ...



Awesome thank you! I'm 200 as well. 9 times out of 10 I'll be fishing with a friend. I'm sure there will be many times solo as well. I'm slowly rigging this thing up and trying to gather advice from some more experienced gheenoers!


----------



## dafjib (Mar 7, 2019)

I have a 15/4 and like my batt ,full size ,in front of 2nt. bench seat .I am 240 and tiller steer from back with a 20 hp. ,6gal.gas .But you have to play with it ,to see what is best for U .I got extend batt. cables from Newport vessels 10 ft. so I can put my batt. anywhere I need to .


----------

